# Explosionszeichnung Shore 2008



## Raphi87 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo

hat jemand ne Explosionszeichnung für das 08er Shore One?

Hab die untere Hinterbauschwinge getauscht und jetzt hab ich seitliches Spiel im linken Lager. Vermute mal ich hab da ne Beilagscheibe oder so falsch eingebaut...


Anybody? Grüße Raphael


----------



## Raphi87 (7. Juni 2012)

keiner? : /


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Ralph

Stell doch bitte ein Foto der fraglichen Situation hier rein. Es ist ziemlich schwierig, dir nur 
aufgrund deiner Schilderung richtig zu helfen. Zudem gibt es mehrere mögliche Lager...

Vielleicht hilft dir ja auch dieser Fred, in dem es zwar um ein Sight geht, vielleicht aber um das
gleiche Problem:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578460

Und der Tipp, den Andi dort gibt, gilt auch für dich. Dein Norco-Händler kann dir kompetent 
weiter helfen. Gerade bei solchen nicht alltäglichen Arbeiten ist es überaus wichtig, dass 
sie richtig ausgeführt werden. Ansonsten kann das Spiel schnell dazu führen, dass die Schwinge 
kaputt geht bzw. der Lagersitz ausschlägt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

